# Spirit of jazz costume



## Bats Belfry (Aug 23, 2009)

A great character and costume, I think, would be Spirit Of Jazz from the very funny Brit comedy show The Mighty Boosch. The Hitcher is also a funny/scary one but the Spirit of Jazz you could really get into character.bats.


----------

